# USE="hardened" e syslog-ng

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, fino ad oggi ho sempre usato sistemi non hardened (a parte un tentativo fallito molto tempo fa) e l'unico pacchetto per cui usassi sempre la USE="hardened" era syslog-ng, in questo modo veniva usato un file di configurazione più complesso del classico ma che mi piaceva molto di più.

Con il tempo me lo sono personalizzato a puntino sulla mia macchina e anche sulle macchine che installavo procedevo in questo modo ma questa mattina l'aggiornamento mi ha segnalato 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1  USE="tcpd (-hardened*) (-selinux) -static" 696 kB
```

non è la fine del mondo perchè con il dispatch-conf seguente non ho aggiornato il file di configurazione ma non sono riuscito a trovare info in merito a questo cambiamento, in fondo si trattava solo di come venivano smistate le info di log nei vari file ...

Ho provato a guardare anche qui ma non ho trovato nulla ...

Voi sapete illuminarmi ?

----------

## Scen

Forse il motivo è questo  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

causa gcc/libc di versioni diverse e rischio di downgrade?!  :Mad: 

Non è che mi importi molto, ma stavo pensando di passare al profilo desktop+use_hardended per spurgare un poco il make.conf.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mrfree

Come tu stesso hai detto... poco male  :Wink: 

Per chi volesse configurare syslog-ng per un logging più "organizzato" c'è una sezione dedicata a questo nella documentazione gentoo

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Scen

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Per chi volesse configurare syslog-ng per un logging più "organizzato" c'è una sezione dedicata a questo nella documentazione gentoo

 

Forse volevi dire:

sezione dedicata a questo nella documentazione ITALIANA di Gentoo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Quello che mi incuriosiva erano i motivi che hanno portato a escludere la USE visto che io non ho trovato nulla ...

----------

## djinnZ

come già detto l'unica cosa che mi viene a mente è che dovresti fare un downgrade piuttosto pesante dal gcc 4.x al 3.x.

spiegherebbe quel "too many people screwing their systems with this". Anche se non mi pare che sia tanto normale pensare di portare un sistema "normale" in hardened.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Forse il motivo è questo 

 

Sai che mi ero proprio perso questo tuo post  :Rolling Eyes:  sono proprio fuso ...

La cosa può anche avere senso ma per il pacchetto syslog-ng quella povera USE serviva ad avere già in partenza una configurazione più "hardened" ma il massimo che poteva capitarti era un disk full se non tenevi sotto controllo i vari log (dio benedica logrotate  :Laughing:  )

Grazie.

----------

## Scen

Una soluzione sporca potrebbe essere quella di copiarti l'ebuild nel tuo overlay locale, e modificarlo forzando l'abilitazione del supporto hardened (quindi rimuovendo il supporto condizionale basato sulla relativa USE).

Altrimenti rompi le scatole a vapier  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

Probabilmente non ho capito qualcosa, ma la soluzione piu' semplice, non sarebbe quella di tenere pronto un syslog-ng.conf configurato in base alle proprie esigenze, piuttosto che modificare la use di un pacchetto?

Io personalmente faccio cosi', ho un syslog configurato in base alle mie esigenze, quando installo un nuovo server, copio lo stesso file.

just my 2 Eurocents...  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Non era un problema, era solo una curiosità ...

----------

